# Claud Butler Criterium - mid 90s



## philtalksbx (29 May 2020)

Time for another project so with a bit of time on my hands I scanned eBay and picked this up last weekend.







It's a Claud Butler Criterium and looking online at catalogues it places around 1994/5/6 vintage. It was listed as spares/repair and at a modest price after a bit of haggling my expectations were managed. Tyres were flat, brittle and cracked, some rust on the top tube and generally dirty and a bit scruffy all over. 






On closer inspection, the bottom bracket and headset were sound, Exage 300EX groupset changed and indexed well and the seat post released first time. It is fitted with SPD single sided pedals. There tyres held pressure so I took it out - a total revelation, it rode beautifully and so I lubed the chain and went out a bit further - 18km around Oxford with my son on his 1x9 Raleigh (a past project). Brilliant - a comfortable ride, smooth and rattle/creak/crunch free and even a Strava PB into the bargain on a local flat road.






It may not be a true classic nor the lightest in the world at around 27lbs and the brakes are shocking, but there is definitely something in there.

First steps were to swap the brake pads for some more modern ones in the parts bin, order some bar tape (the acid house purple camo stuff has to go!) and brake cables plus a Stronglight compact crankset (the 52/42 that's on there now would be a bit of a stretch up some of the local hills) then set to with the cleaning products.

Next is to ride it around Oxford looking out for metallic blue cars to sidle up alongside and try to colour match for a rattle can to do some spot repairs on the rusty bits - not thinking of a full strip and spray just yet. The long term plan will evolve over time I'm sure, and I'll post more as bits come and go and it progresses over the summer.


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2020)

It's nice that. Light touch restoration is a great way to go.


----------



## philtalksbx (29 May 2020)

I sort of wanted to go the whole nine yards but it rode so well and with the weather what it is I didn't fancy losing it for a month or so.


----------



## Cycleops (29 May 2020)

That's nice that is. All you really need is new cables all around, tyres, general lube, dump that awful bar tape and you'll be set.
Looks rather big for you if you've adjusted tha saddle height, it's my size so if you can't get on with it....


----------



## philtalksbx (29 May 2020)

Saddle height is as received. Here is the reset in a sunnier place after the first decent ride, or was that just my grin?


----------



## philtalksbx (29 May 2020)

It was the saddle height that worried me most - if it was that low and jammed it would be an awful job to get it out. Thankfully it freed straight away and got moved to a more reasonable height. The frame is 23 inch which for me at 6'1" seems to work nicely.


----------



## philtalksbx (31 May 2020)

Waiting for some deliveries, hopefully tomorrow, so got down to some basic cleanup tasks. I'm going for white bar tape and cable outers to set off the blue paintwork. The hoods would clearly need some attention...





A sequence of degreaser, followed by a soak and scrub in soapy water and then a crafty sneak into the laundry for a run through the washing machine gave me these..





Now that's better. They'll never last like that but it's nice to know what they once looked like.


----------



## philtalksbx (4 Jun 2020)

Update time after a few days waiting for parts and another few days to get the right parts - another story, my fault, but SJS returns service is great and they turned my second order around in double quick time 👍 so here we are.

Claud is now sporting white bar tape and (off) white hoods with white cables looks smart with the blue I think. First time with white tape, will I regret it? 






I also went for a 38 tooth inner ring to help me up some of Oxford's occasional climbs. I may still go for a wider range cassette as well as it doesn't quite go where my compact-equipped modern bikes do.






It now rides really well so fine tuning is the order of the day, although some more modern 25mm tyres will probably sneak in sometime soon. There is a bit of judder from the front wheel under braking. It gives quite a thump each revolution. I started looking at wheels and got bored the other day so bought the book and built a Musson special from scrap stuff in the garage to learn a new skill and do the repair work a bit more carefully.



The front wheel is now pretty straight and doesn't have any serious bumps or anything. The headset doesn't move on the rock test but I may go back to that later. I wonder if the modern pads combined with the cantilever callipers are doing some strange grab/release/grab thing? More investigation needed, and of course any suggestions more than welcome.


----------



## philtalksbx (4 Jun 2020)

Oh, and a crusty Brooks B17 is on the way via eBay - any recommendations on creams and restoration treatments?


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

I’m in


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> Oh, and a crusty Brooks B17 is on the way via eBay - any recommendations on creams and restoration treatments?



wash it first with soap and water and a nail brush, let it dry out and then use saddle soap


----------



## philtalksbx (6 Jun 2020)

A frustrating day on the refurb front. The front wheel braking judder was diagnosed on the wheel stand - a dent on one side near the valve hole, I guess from an encounter with a pothole or kerb.





Lots of delicate (and some less so) work with an adjustable spanner on the rim and it is sort of straight. The bump/dent is less than 0.3mm but being so localised will still be felt under braking - and is when tested. The rims are Mavic CXP10, so not the greatest, and I think I may start looking for a new set of wheels or (gulp) think about learning to build one from parts.

The frustration came from an experiment with 28mm tyres. I have a pair of Specialized Armadillo in the garage. I hate them really. Every time I have put them on something I take them off again pretty quickly. I don't like the ride, don't like the grip and they are a pain to get on and off, yet for some reason I keep them as spares.

The Claud has some old and pretty shot 23c tyres so I wondered how it would feel with 28s, even if only these. After a lot of huffing and puffing the front wheel went on fine and looked pretty good. I then did the rear and fitted it. Ahhh...





It rubs on the underside o0f the caliper at a couple of points on the rotation. Only just, but not something that a bit of "adjustment" would fix. So back to the chores of taking them back off, refitting the old Michelins and going back to the starting point. Did I mention the tyres were shot? So it seems are the old tubes - the rear exploded after fitting the tyre over it and the front tyre looks like it has a decayed weak spot and now bulges slightly at one point at 100psi.

It all seems like such a good idea at the start, but these are things one has to discover about old bikes. I am chuffed with the wheel truing stand though. With the addition of an inexpensive DTI from Amazon it is better than I imagined it would be. Maybe self-building is the way to go.


----------



## philtalksbx (6 Jun 2020)

Oh, and the Brooks B17 arrived early last night. Needs a bit of TLC so started down that path this morning.






Ready for soaking....





Having read lots of articles and posts on the subject I went for the cable ties with an insulation layer to stop it marking too much. This is a cut up milk carton. I'm leaving it until tomorrow and will start the cream treatment.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jun 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> The frame is 23 inch which for me at 6'1" seems to work nicely.



I'm surprised it's that small. I would have guessed north of 24" due to the tall head tube. Maybe the wheelbase is a bit less than I think? Plenty of daylight behind the seat tube though, so it's not super-racy.



philtalksbx said:


> The Claud has some old and pretty shot 23c tyres so I wondered how it would feel with 28s, even if only these. After a lot of huffing and puffing the front wheel went on fine and looked pretty good. I then did the rear and fitted it. Ahhh...
> It rubs on the underside o0f the caliper at a couple of points on the rotation. Only just, but not something that a bit of "adjustment" would fix.



The model name "criterium" should have set the alarm bells ringing!
I got caught out when I got my Dawes Jaguar, which is a bit sportier than Dawes tourers. The tyres on it were Hutchinson HP22, which were skinny as hell and also totally rotten. I didn't have the balls to attempt to ride them at 100 PSI as they would have probably exploded, and I'm usually pretty relaxed about shabby tyres. Tried to be too clever and shoehorn 32mm Marathons on. Worked OK at the front, but the rear was rubbing the frame. No big deal, I got some Marathon 28's instead and kept the 32's for another project.


----------



## philtalksbx (13 Jun 2020)

And so to today's update.






A deal too good to resist on eBay Brough me some Mavic Aksium wheels in the solver finish. I know they aren strictly age appropriate to the frame but I'm treating this as a decent steel frame that needs some nice components to ride well. Even better if I can get them for sensible money. I wasn't sure about the tyres to begin with, they are 23mm Specialized Mondo Pro II. That's not a tyre I was familiar with but they went on without levers and I'm warming to the red, white and blue look they bring. Let's leave them there for a bit and see how they go.






The Brooks saddle has had a week of soaking and Proofiding and is in a much better state than when it arrived. Still needs to be sorted for level and tension but that will take a bit of riding to get just right.






There are now a few options for what happens next. Point one, ride it - with the new smooth wheels that is a priority. I'm tempted to upgrade the running gear and I think I am settling on going 8 speed, perhaps with Dura-Ace 7400 series. This is a strictly budget build that has involved a fair bit of reconditioning, and I've been very lucky picking stuff up so far, but if anyone has some that they are keen to move on at sensible prices, please let me know. Otherwise, patience and eBay will continue to be my friends. Exciting times.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

that's really nice!


----------



## philtalksbx (28 Jun 2020)

Next step today was to swap the rear mech for a Dura-Ace 7700. It will run in 7-speed mode until I can source some 9-speed shifters, the cassette is ready but the current shifters are 7-speed and I quite like the indexing so don't fancy going to friction shift just yet. Who knows, if I can't find any, it may just have to happen.






The cable outer ought to be white to match the brakes, I'll sort that out soon. 

Next up is the triple crankset but I'm waiting for delivery of an ISO bottom bracket - the beautiful Campagnolo Veloce triple sits so far out on the existing JIS bracket so it reluctantly has to wait for a narrower one with the right fitting. Sometime this week in theory.


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2020)

Very nice . The dropouts could do with some screws


----------



## philtalksbx (30 Aug 2020)

Change of plan on the Claud as it becomes the go-to ride for short trips around town. With a raid of the parts boxes and a bit of trickle-down swapping from other frames, it is now sporting a 1x9 setup with the Dura-Ace finally matched with a nine speed cassette that happened to be on a nice pair of Aksium wheels. I also put on some 105 brakes that wouldn't fit my other project. This is a really smooth ride that belies its humble origins. It's meant to be a town bike so not too smart, but I really struggle with that part. Oh well, just have to keep going with the really strong locks and chains.






I rubbed down and painted the top tube after a search of local cars for a similar colour - its a bit dark but does the job and you have to be up close to spot it.






Not sure what the vegetation in the rear mech is - I'll sort that out later.






Proper stopping power.


----------



## Nickcycle (31 Aug 2020)

Very nice, really enjoying your posts on the Claud. I have the same bike, same colour which I have owned since 1997. It had been sitting unused for several years, though riding it again now, and from following your posts, it has inspired me to have a go at a few improvements. New rims and brakes I think will be next.


----------



## philtalksbx (1 Sep 2020)

Nickcycle said:


> Very nice, really enjoying your posts on the Claud. I have the same bike, same colour which I have owned since 1997. It had been sitting unused for several years, though riding it again now, and from following your posts, it has inspired me to have a go at a few improvements. New rims and brakes I think will be next.


Ah, thanks for that Nick. It’s a lovely bike, much maligned in some quarters but rides better than it’s reputation suggests. At the age it is, will take modern components without too much trouble, which makes the updates a lot more straightforward. Have fun and I hope you will share some of your improvements to keep things rolling along.


----------



## Bazra (4 Sep 2020)

Hi. Any idea of the builder of these frames, are they UK built or overseas? Does your frame have a serial number?


----------



## avalon (24 Feb 2021)

Hi Philtalksbx. I've owned one of these from new since 1996. Everything but the frame, including the forks, has been replaced over the years and although I have several other bikes, this is probably the one that gets used the most. I don't know what it weighs, but it's a lot lighter than it was and is a very comfortable, responsive ride.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Feb 2021)

philtalksbx said:


> Change of plan on the Claud as it becomes the go-to ride for short trips around town. With a raid of the parts boxes and a bit of trickle-down swapping from other frames, it is now sporting a 1x9 setup with the Dura-Ace finally matched with a nine speed cassette that happened to be on a nice pair of Aksium wheels. I also put on some 105 brakes that wouldn't fit my other project. This is a really smooth ride that belies its humble origins. It's meant to be a town bike so not too smart, but I really struggle with that part. Oh well, just have to keep going with the really strong locks and chains.
> 
> View attachment 544427
> 
> ...


Did you need to drill out the holes to fit the 105 bolts phil?


----------



## philtalksbx (25 Feb 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Did you need to drill out the holes to fit the 105 bolts phil?


No - they just slotted in perfectly. I think that is the advantage of the 90's vintage frame as it is sized for the more recent components. By comparison, I also have an 80s Raleigh that I tried to do the same thing with, but would need to be drilled and even then would also need long drop brakes, so the 105 option was out of the question. On that one, I used some Tektro callipers that don't need the frame drilling and work with 700c rims.


----------



## philtalksbx (25 Feb 2021)

avalon said:


> Hi Philtalksbx. I've owned one of these from new since 1996. Everything but the frame, including the forks, has been replaced over the years and although I have several other bikes, this is probably the one that gets used the most. I don't know what it weighs, but it's a lot lighter than it was and is a very comfortable, responsive ride.
> 
> 
> View attachment 575507


Love it - they are really great and quite underrated bikes in my opinion. I didn't expect much when I got mine, just a bit of tinkering through last year's first lockdown and then it came together in such a good way and so like you, I ride it whenever I get the chance. The 1x9 is really slick and for a casual ride without too many steep climbs or flat out sprints it is so good.


----------



## Nickcycle (4 Apr 2021)

Hi Philtalksbx, from following your posts on your CB and my post last September, plus reading Avalon’s post there recently, I spent a chunk of the winter period improving my 1997 Criterium, which I have owned since then. i retained the cxp 10 wheels but serviced the hubs, changed the BB, crankset, cassette and brakes. Derailleurs - shimano 105, rx100 brake callipers and downtube shifters. Finished it off with a set of Pirelli PZero 25mm tyres and a Brooks cambium C17 saddle. Riding it as my go to bike every week and really enjoying it again, learning a ton of stuff along the way on the rebuild.


----------



## philtalksbx (6 Apr 2021)

That looks very nice, and very familiar. I like the way the frame can take a wide range of components so there is a lot of choice if, like me, you are just looking for a nice ride.

I used mine on a station run today on the way to work, the first for many months. It always makes me smile after a long day.


----------



## philtalksbx (14 Apr 2022)

After a long layoff I went back to the parts bin today. 

Inspired by ads I've been seeing lately from Temple Cycles for a "Classic Lightweight" for £945 I couldn't help thinking how close my Claud could be to that spec. Off came the drop bars, swapped on a black flat(ish) bar and some suitable levers and the job's a good 'un.





It still has the downtube 1x7 but I have a Deore trigger shifter on the way that should sort that out, perhaps with a mech and nine speed cassette if I can find compatible bits in the box. Happy days!


----------



## Hornchurch (15 May 2022)

philtalksbx said:


> *Next is to ride it around Oxford *





philtalksbx said:


> *Looking out for metallic blue cars to sidle up alongside and try to colour match* for a rattle can to do some spot repairs on the rusty bits - not thinking of a full strip and spray just yet. The long term plan will evolve over time I'm sure, and I'll post more as bits come and go and it progresses over the summer.






Being a relative 'newb' here, I got here 'late to the party'

But, also being the owner of TWO circa 1998 Claud Butlers (same vintage), I've been reading this thread, with some degree of interest.

Having read your quote, above, had me thinking.

Tint/shade/colour-match of your (bike), C.B's frame, is near identical that of my V.W Passat - 'LC5X'

In it's day, 'LC5X' , otherwise known as "Inky Blue" was considered THE best shade to have - (according to V-Dub forums)

Naturally, when I aquired my car, I wanted (in reserve) a touch-up paint phial, lest it be needed to cover scratches, etc.

Dunno' "if" it's still available in 'rattle-cans', but I got a small inexpensive phial of the stuff, from E-Bay U.K - (automotive paint-seller)


Obv's two years have now elapsed since ya posted this, so, I'll assume that you may/might still have it & using it ?

Oh and this poor fella here, below, seemingly went "unanswered"....





Bazra said:


> *Hi. Any idea of the builder of these frames, are they UK built or overseas? *
> *Does your frame have a serial number?*




I'd also LIKE to know the upshot of this, or at least WHERE the metal 'CR-MO' tubing on mine were/was made ?


In (minor) answer to Bazra - Mine has a serial-number, on both of them - (as I bought another, exactly the same, identical)

As they ARE the same vintage, it's not unreasonable to assume they WERE built at the same place, time-frame, area.

"Brigg" in Lincolnshire, if my frame (factory) stickers are seen to believe - Am told it's near the River Humber, without looking !

Frame stickers (directly underneath the name/model) clearly/proudly state "MADE IN ENGLAND"

I'll chuck-in the photograph (from 2013), of my "older" one of the two, which I bought in summer 1998 - seen below...

P.S ; Here's hoping that someone might choose to answer the fella's questions, as I'd be also interested to know, too (please !)


----------



## philtalksbx (15 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Being a relative 'newb' here, I got here 'late to the party'
> 
> But, also being the owner of TWO circa 1998 Claud Butlers (same vintage), I've been reading this thread, with some degree of interest.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for picking up on the thread. 

The Peugeot paint is a useful tip, the Ford colour I went with isn’t quite right when you get up close.

Sorry about the frame question, there isn‘t any number stamp on the BB of this frame. I did hear that by the time this was produced, they had gone into a fairly mass-produced mode, even though still using 531 for the main frame. Not sure about the forks though as they are not lugged, and very different to earlier frames. 

I think it is an underrated frame. It runs well, and in current guise comes in at 10.2kg all up.

I have gone to a 1x9 now which is lovely. 11-30 cassette with Dura-Ace 7400 mech, works a treat. I had to swap to a pair of Aksium wheels I had in the garage for the 9 speed hub and they don’t run quite as nicely as the previous set. Maybe that’s my next project.


----------



## Hornchurch (15 May 2022)

philtalksbx said:


> Hi and thanks for picking up on the thread.
> 
> *The Peugeot paint is a useful tip*, the Ford colour I went with isn’t quite right when you get up close.





Peugeot Phil ?
Peugeot ?
I thought they wuz French ?
That 'LC5X' colour-match I quoted ya, was for my V.W Passat - (Germanic, I thought !)

Any mention thesedays of Peugeot brings me back to that laughable sketch w/James May & Clarkson ('Top Gear')
"We make 'orrible cars, verrry 'oribble")



philtalksbx said:


> *Sorry about the frame question, there isn‘t any number stamp on the BB of this frame.*




Phil, mate, despite me riding since 1968, I have zero clue what 'on the BB of this frame' actually is ?

Is that the metal-stamp as seen on the absolute underside, near where the crank is ?

My own Claud Butlers DO have that - Alas, I've not written them down yet & two were only bought very recently (Apr'/May)

Two of the (three) C.B's that I own actually do have a frame stamp 'sticker' on the lower-downtube - I'll attach a photo'

I've (rather amatuerishly), highlighted this in RED , below - This being the C.B that I picked-up on April 23rd - (E-bay purchase, Essex)














philtalksbx said:


> *I did hear that by the time this was produced, they had gone into a fairly mass-produced mode*,
> 
> I think it is an underrated frame. It runs well,
> 
> I have gone to a 1x9 now which is lovely. 11-30 cassette with Dura-Ace 7400 mech, works a treat.




Perhaps I shall start a new-thread (at some later-date), to ask & find out more about this subject, rather than litter your thread - (Laughs !)

Like I mentioned in my prev' post, the crossbar decals proudly state *"MADE IN ENGLAND"* on both my Silver ones, (seen above/below)

Given it's 1998 - Yet other folks elsewhere (forums) assure me this was made in China/Bangladesh/Don't Delete, All Applicable - (Not !)

As your lovely Blue one is a 1997 (or so, i.e, "Earlier"), I'd imagine that same rules apply, in other words, Brigg, Lincolnshire, no ?









Also Phil - You mention that your Blue bike "runs well", as do all three of my C.B's - Two above & another gratuitous shot, I'll chuck in..(Below

"Runs like a Rolls Royce" , an old cliche maybe, but mine do NOT click, squeak, jolt, rattle, whatever = Just smooth as silk & all a joy to ride.

The only C.B "Road Bike" I own, is also, by chance, named "Claud Butler Criterium" - But a much newer bird than yours & very different

I may even open a thread on/about this one at some later-date - However, bikes "from the far-east" are frowned-on by the snobs !







.


----------



## philtalksbx (16 May 2022)

Ouch, my mistake on the colours - brain fade.


----------



## Nickcycle (27 Sep 2022)

Many thanks Hornchurch for the tip on the VW inky blue for a close colour match. My CB has picked up a few small chips so will give that a go.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> However, bikes "from the far-east" are frowned-on by the snobs !.



@Hornchurch it's your bike so long as you enjoy it who cares what the snobs think


----------



## Hornchurch (2 Oct 2022)

Nickcycle said:


> *Many thanks Hornchurch for the tip on the VW inky blue for a close colour match. *





Nickcycle said:


> My CB has picked up a few small chips so will give that a go.





Hi Nick & many thanks for your kind reply !

I've looked at Phil's bike (& thread again) & it looks / appears to be an excellent match indeed - (actual bike in the pix)

There are several 'Dark Blue' V.W metallics in the V.W Passat range, but the (slightly) lighter shade is named "Inky Blue"

Sounds like a rather 'child-like' way of naming / phrasing it, but that's it's official name.

Again, just as a reminder - The paint code is = *L C 5 X*

You can buy fairly inexpensive phials (usually acrylic), from car-paint vendors over on E-Bay UK

Of course, back in the day, the AIRFIX type "Humbrol" Enamels woulda been the best-bet, but I doubt they have that shade / hue.


.


----------



## Nickcycle (16 Oct 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Hi Nick & many thanks for your kind reply !
> 
> I've looked at Phil's bike (& thread again) & it looks / appears to be an excellent match indeed - (actual bike in the pix)
> 
> ...


Thanks, my CB is same colour as Phil’s and having now got a phial of LC5X off e bay, it does match in well.


----------

